# Seiko Skx007j ? ? ?



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

I just bought myself my first Seiko diver's, SKX 007K, I heard there is another 007 version - Seiko SKX 007*J*? Anyone has one?

What is the difference between K & J?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

> There has been extended discussion among Seiko diver collectors on the differences between SKX007J and SKX007K. The SKX007J has extra text on the dial that's not on the SKX007K -- "21 JEWELS" under "DIVER'S 200m" and in small lettering "Made in Japan" along bottom edge of dial below 6 o'clock. Some people have said the SKX007J is made in Japan and the SKX007K is made in Singapore and the Japan-made model seems to be better. Others argue there's no proof of the country of manufacture or of any difference in quality between the divers. Many people on the S&C Forum have concluded that there is only cosmetic but no real difference between the J and the K variations -- they are all great divers.


Taken from the excellent Seiko Divers Reference page: http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/index.html


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi,

'J's are of Japanese manufacture, 'K's from Singapore (I think) and eBay sellers try to get few quid more for the Jap ones.

Why worry, terrific watch anyway 

Graham

Just seen jonmurgie's post - What he said!


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys for the infor - not worried, it is just that I really like the watch, I now want to get another one, the J version. :wub:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol: somebody has got it bad!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hikingcamping said:


> Thanks guys for the infor - not worried, it is just that I really like the watch, I now want to get another one, the J version. :wub:


Mate you can't go wrong with Seiko divers, all round solid quality at a great price


----------

